# Popcorn ceilings



## Finishing Touch (Aug 28, 2004)

This is my first post to the forum. Hope you all don't mind helping out a rookie.

I have to paint a couple of popcorn ceilings. Aaarrrgh! I need a good, easy suggestion for painting them. Don't want to spray them, so I need roller instructions and recommendations on type of paint to use.


----------



## MarvinJr (Aug 19, 2004)

Not sure on any recomendations on the type of paint.....any cieling paint will do.

From my past experience with the popcorn, you need to be sure to keep the roller wet......never dry roll it! Make sure to keep plenty of paint on the roller! Also make sure the popcorn is solid, and not loose at all.....other wise it will roll off onto the roller. Then ya got problems...lol!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I've painted a lot of popcorn ceilings, so I'll post what I do, can't wait to see how far off the mark I end up being with the pro painters here.

Use a really good quality ceiling paint, you want a one coat coverage. Use a roller that is designed for popcorn ceilings, it is really big and made of foam, usually has lots of square patterned perforations. Lay out a drop cloth and tape plastic to the walls to catch the drips. Cut in around the perimeter with a brush. Then use the roller on an extension rod to paint the ceiling. Start on one side and work in 3 x 4 foot sections. The key I find is to have enough paint on the roller cover to cover with one pass of the roller. The less you go back and forth over a spot on the ceiling the less popcorn that will come off. That is why I recommend a really good ceiling paint, because the better it covers in one coat the less problems for you. Wear a hat and safety glasses. Keep the dog out of the room.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Trick I learned awhile back, works like a charm. Mask off the walls about 2-3 foot down. Use a garden type pump sprayer, and fill it with Zinsser's GARDZ. Spray the ceiling with a light, even mist. Dries in about an hour. Then paint it out, and the majority of the popcorn won't fall on your head.


----------



## SwishPainting (May 8, 2004)

I pretty much agree with mike about Useing a roller that is designed for popcorn ceilings The less you go back and forth over a spot on the ceiling the less popcorn that will come off.And take it slow or it will be raining popcorn.


----------



## MarvinJr (Aug 19, 2004)

I was working on a Navy base here in town, paint navy housing. I had to paint a popcorn ceiling in a BATHROOM! The moisture had loosened it up and my first swipe with the roller took the popcorn off to the raw drywall! It just rolled around the roller nap! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Finishing Touch said:


> This is my first post to the forum. Hope you all don't mind helping out a rookie.
> 
> I have to paint a couple of popcorn ceilings. Aaarrrgh! I need a good, easy suggestion for painting them. Don't want to spray them, so I need roller instructions and recommendations on type of paint to use.



I agree with what mostly was said, Like use a nappy roller(depending on the coverage of the popcorn ceiling) Usually a 1/2, but mostly a 3/4 in nap. No matter what paint you use on popcorn ceilings always remember to paint in one direction. Then the second coat should tackle the areas that you may have missed the first time around. Or even paint the second coat in another direction(just remember paint all of the coat you're doing in the same direction though) The back and forth motion is what loosens the popcorn. If the popcorn is falling with the one direction method then you have problems and most likely better off spraying even-though you didn't want to. Less problems in the long run.


----------



## chinookservices (Jul 14, 2004)

Just spray it. If you dont have a sprayer rent one.


----------



## Finishing Touch (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I ended up having a painter friend of mine spray it, but some of your ideas were great. Next time, I think I'll charge a lot more though to spray ... the prep alone took forever.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Finishing Touch said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I ended up having a painter friend of mine spray it, but some of your ideas were great. Next time, I think I'll charge a lot more though to spray ... the prep alone took forever.



Spraying it is the way to go, but don't get it on too heavy. Like the guy said, sometimes handling it will cause it to come down. I had to retexture a whole ceiling free of charge this summer...


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

Could you detail the dimensions of the ceiling, and how long did the prep work take. I am being confronted with just painting ceilings - and I am having an awful time trying to figure my costs. If you could tell me what it takes to get the job done, that would be great. It's so much easier painting a ceiling when you are going to paint the walls as well afterwards.

-PlainPainter


----------

